

Social media monitoring - listening is The Future - jlees
http://www.trendpreneur.com/online/social-media-online/social-media-monitoring-is-the-future/

======
mgrouchy
A lot of what is said in this post is right on the money. Listening is the
future, but you need to take it futher than that. Identifying trends amongst
your data, seeing what works and what doesn't work and determining your ROI
for whatever you are trying to gauge(gains in sales, followers, facebook
friends, etc.) is where the real value is going to lie.

-begin shameless plug-

I'm a software developer at a social media metrics startup, SWIX (
<http://www.swixhq.com> ), our product will be heading for our initial launch
very soon. Our focus is on helping social media marketers or individuals track
social media campaigns and determine their ROI. If you want to be notified
when it launches or have any questions feel free to email me (my email is in
my profile)

-end shameless plug-

~~~
jlgosse
As a good friend of mgrouchy and someone who has been following SWIX from the
outside, I can vouch for this. I've seen the service itself during various
phases of its development, and it is looking amazing.

Definitely check it out and stay tuned for the beta.

------
meatbag
Is it just me, or are these insights superficial? If "social media" is a
conversation, doesn't it already imply that listening is part of the process?
Using social media for its intended purpose is different than retweeting Guy
Kawasaki just because other people are doing it.

I don't want to disparage anyone's hard work in this space, but I wonder if
the person most interested in "social media monitoring tools" might be the
sort of person who hires a ghost blogger/tweeter because he/she is too busy to
blog or tweet.

------
quellhorst
Not exactly related, but it really annoys me when people have twitter accounts
but don't respond to @mentions.

